# Silverback lite



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

So what is thre deal with this tire. It sounds good but is not even on Gorrilas site. It is on sti's site, they look good but need more info.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Didn't find much info on them, looks like a scaled down version of the backs, kinda resembles the zillas with more lug spacing.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

really reminds me of a ITP 589


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

^^^ agreed


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks to me like they are gonna dig bad.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

^ well they are a relative to the back. I would be suprised if it didnt dig


----------



## brute-a-nator (Mar 15, 2010)

Seems to me first they copy the outlaws with the Silverbacks and then copy the mudlites


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree with it looking like the Zillas and 589s. Should do better in the mud than Zillas with the bigger spacing and the lugs are cupped more on the sides. Should paddle better than Zillas.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

now what WOULD be cool, is if they teamed up w/ someone and slapped these on something stock from the dealer/factory.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Found some more info. http://www.stitireandwheel.com/2012/02/gorilla-silverback-xlite/

Sizes up to 30's. Not bad. Have found any weight on them yet but they claim to be a light tire


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

brute-a-nator said:


> Seems to me first they copy the outlaws with the Silverbacks and then copy the mudlites


I believe HIGHLIFTER did the copying on the law 2's where you think they got the side lug idea from? Backs where the first to have them. These look nothing like a Mudlite either. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> I believe HIGHLIFTER did the copying on the law 2's where you think they got the side lug idea from? Backs where the first to have them. These look nothing like a Mudlite either.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


:agreed:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Ray Charles can see they look nothing like a mudlite!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

In that case gorilla copied BFG b/c I remember the KM2's having side lugs like 10 years ago ;-)


----------



## green08 (Nov 16, 2011)

mickey thompson had them before bfg ... called them "sidebiters"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

see it just keeps going back :bigok:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Interco started it all with the TSL. LOL


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Atv tires guys not trucks lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats a decent looking tire, would be great for the smaller cc bikes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JLOWERY said:


> Atv tires guys not trucks lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


still... just making a point.  on w/ the show!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well hell didn't some of the Willy's jeeps in WW2 have side lugs lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> Well hell didn't some of the Willy's jeeps in WW2 have side lugs lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


 
Now that I think about it, I believe the Romans started the side lug with their chariots. They had those knarley things on the wheels. LMFAO!!!! They look like a revised 589, would probly be a nice all around tire but in the pic I see little "side" lug.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

im sorry but that is got to be the worst looking tire ive seen in a long time !!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> really reminds me of a ITP 589


I was thinking the same.


----------

